# If you had to rearrange the enneagram how would you arrange it?



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, you left out the obvious. Which is both 5s and 7s ultimately value loyalty like a 6. If that sense of trust is not attainable, then the 5 and 7 will move on to their next core type and so on.


Yumm. Love it!


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

Let’s bend some rules. How about adding lines between 7 and 4, and between 2 and 5?
As if these initial triangles did not break?
7 and 4 suffer the same nurture wound, just deal with it differently.
2 and 5 are afraid of rejection or would be ashamed of rejection, just deal with that differently. 
Two sets of polar opposites with things to learn from each other.
So it would be more like integration lines bidirectionally.
Hmm??


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Although I would say 5 is 693 and 7 is 639.


But, 5 is closer to 3 than 7 is, it wings onto the heart triad. 7 wings onto the gut triad. If we're gonna introduce things like this they need to be logically consistent with each other and the framework. Why would 5 and 7 be different from the other four types?

And I can provide just as valid an argument from the realms of what you're saying. 5s, first will try to become competent and knowledgeable in a field of expertise, which gives them a sense of confidence to counteract their fear of being useless and incapable. Which is 3-ish. When that fails (eg. they find out that knowing a lot about dinosaurs won't help them talk to people) they will withdraw.

7s will first attempt to deny their issues as a way of avoiding negative emotions, which is a 9 thing (positive re framing). When that fails they turn quite aggressive and 3-ish.


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

I wouldn’t care much about proximity. 5 doesn’t get what makes it feel secure (6) it goes withdrawn first (9)
7 doesn’t get what it needs to make it secure (6) goes to (3) aggressive


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

banane_wane said:


> But, 5 is closer to 3 than 7 is, it wings onto the heart triad. 7 wings onto the gut triad. If we're gonna introduce things like this they need to be logically consistent with each other and the framework. Why would 5 and 7 be different from the other four types?


I wouldn’t care much about proximity. 5 doesn’t get what makes it feel secure (6) it goes withdrawn first (9)
7 doesn’t get what it needs to make it secure (6) goes to (3) aggressive


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> But, 5 is closer to 3 than 7 is, it wings onto the heart triad. 7 wings onto the gut triad. If we're gonna introduce things like this they need to be logically consistent with each other and the framework. Why would 5 and 7 be different from the other four types?


Well you're wrong about the wings but lets just leave wings out of the discussion at the moment. I'm not saying 5 and 7 are inherently special. I'm disagreeing with you on the nature of 5 and 7. You're going to take my concept, add more to it, then try to tell me I'm wrong. Not cool, kid.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> You're going to take my concept, add more to it, then try to tell me I'm wrong. Not cool, kid.


Hey, that's who I am. A _challenger_ ;P


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> Hey, that's who I am. A _challenger_ ;P


Is banane_wane being... capsaicin based?


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

How about... connect via dotted lines:
7-to-4
2-to-5

Call it rebalancing the opposites heart to mind mind to heart, external focus to internal, and vice-versa.

2,4,5,7 are the four points who have connection lines to only its own or to one other center, while all other points connect to 2 other centers via connecting lines. 

5 and 7 are heart-center blinds (especially 7 because it cannot even wing into it)

2 and 4 are head-center blinds (especially 2, because it cannot even wing into it)

So, drawing these 2 lines would be like urging to unlock the hidden perspective, to reach for something quite opposite of what’s natural.

Thoughts?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Food for thought: The Harmony Triads.


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

enneathusiast said:


> Food for thought: The Harmony Triads.


I know i know...
I mean drawing these lines and giving them a name, and maybe harmony lines could be just it, but i think it makes sense to make them part of the enneagram symbol/ map itself. In the spirit if the original post


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

Check this out:
https://www.limestonepostmagazine.c...rams-coping-with-your-personality/enneagram3/


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

Or shadow lines:
https://ieaninepoints.com/2019/01/25/enneagram-shadow-styles/#!biz/id/57513069dcdf120250a72029


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey maybe Figure can re-con @Figure the enneagram in some different ways?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Allin said:


> Hey maybe Figure can re-con @*Figure* the enneagram in some different ways?











HA. Truthfully, I really like the configuration as it is! One of my more recent "study areas" of the Enneagram has been to better understand the narrative/story that's told as you navigate clockwise from 9-1-2-3...8. 

I used to think the concept of each type "building" on the next was obscure, but it's beginning to make a lot of sense in the context of the Passion/Holy Ideas.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the order as explained in a chronological/life-cycle concept. 
9 - everything/nothing/death/birth/the One and All
1 - the father, Authority, ruler
2 - the mother, Nurturer, life-bearer
3 - the beloved child, the Hero-to-be
4 - individuation, discovery of the Self as separate from parents
5 - the Student on the cusp of entering the world, observing, learning
6 - the communal Self, developing relationships with other Selfs
7 - the Self going into the world, novelty, discovery, experience
8 - individual Drive, self-confidence, pursuing one's own goals, actualizing
9 - everything/nothing/death/birth/the One and All

From this - the order makes sense and wings make sense. Personally I'm just not thrilled with the growth/disintegration lines. I've never seen a good explanation of why they are structured as they are.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

1w5, 1w2
2w1, 2w9
3w8, 3w7
4w5, 4w7
5w4, 5w1
6w8, 6w9
7w3, 7w4
8w6, 8w3
9w2, 9w6


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I honestly think it's good where it is, lol. But when I was first learning about the enneagram it took me forever to remember that 3 is in the heart triad and 9 is in the gut triad rather than it being the other way around. It just made more sense to me that way I guess.


----------

